# i finally quit today today after 1 year of uber



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i just quit today finally!

email them to have them delete my account

finally out of this nightmare really dislike the no tip option for the app.
also the pax are soooo cheap & rude and 99% of them dont ever tip!
all business people wearing luxury clothing and designer shoe/clothing that cant even tip a few bucks!

wasted so many dead miles!

not but not least uber is a greedy company i support #deleteuber


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Good job on quitting uber!

Try pizza delivery you'll earn more and way less miles.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Definitely do the delivery thing, I stopped ubering and lyfting 2 months ago, I dont miss it one bit and make more delivering pizzas and food and always get tips.


----------

